# exposed MDF



## ttone1976 (Jan 29, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had advise on what would be the best way to seal exposed MDF on a work bench in my garage. It has a laminate top but sides and bottom are bare. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

Pickup a can or two of some spray shellac give the under side and the inside a coat or two.

===



ttone1976 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had advise on what would be the best way to seal exposed MDF on a work bench in my garage. It has a laminate top but sides and bottom are bare. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## ttone1976 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I used an aerosol acrylic auto paint that I had lying about.
The first coat simply disappears but further coats leave a super gloss finish that's relatively hard.


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi tony just put some PVA on it to seal them two coats shoud do the job, then give
a coat of paint hope this helps you.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another vote for de-waxed shellac as a sealer. A couple of coats of a one-pound cut works very well. I keep it on hand for other sealing and finishing jobs, mixed from flakes.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I use polyurethane on MDF with good success.


----------



## ttone1976 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. The ez of quickly spraying shellac sounds like the route I will take. I want to post progress pics, but have not had 10 post yet.


----------

